# BAYWATCH ARMS & ACCESSORIES



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Just thought I would let everyone know that I will be placing an order with one of my new vendors this coming Monday. Mostly going to be ordering ammuniton. If anyone needs anything just let me know. If you require ammunition, let me know what brand, grain, and type. I will order what you guys need._

_Tim Barry / www.baywatcharms.com / [email protected] / 850.968.1118_


----------

